# Grain?



## sandy (May 9, 2011)

I have a 5 month old Lamancha/beor cross goat, named Sandy, she is my little baby
(and yes i am getting another 1 or 3 more goats when i move, lol)
I feed her a cup of grain a day along with unlimited hay and free forage(grasses, and shrubs).
I was wondering if I should increase her grain? or decrease it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she gaining on that amount of grain? If not...then you can increase slightly...


----------



## sandy (May 9, 2011)

From what i've noticed, no not really. I increased it by half a cup? or should I increase it by a whole cup?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No ..do it gradually....you don't want her to scour... :wink: 

Sometimes...when we are around them daily... we don't notice weight gain or growth.....if you have a scale ....weigh her once a week and see if she is indeed gaining or not...

Also... something to consider... get a fecal on her... for cocci and worms in case ....sometimes ...they can hold back growth and weight gain........... :thumb:


----------



## sandy (May 9, 2011)

I have her on worm prevention medicine, but thanks I will get a fecal done on her!
I am slowly increasing her grain to eventually 2 cups a day plus mineral(i place her loose minerals(1/4 cup) with her grain daily).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she not eating her lose salt and minerals? I wouldn't force all that on her daily if her body doesn't need it.... as overdosing some of those minerals may be bad... 1/4 cup seems like alot to me....

But everything else sounds like a good plan.... :thumbup:


----------



## sandy (May 9, 2011)

she has a mineral/salt lick thing but she doesn't use it. so should i just give her a bowl of loose minerals so that she can eat them at her own free will?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes a bowl or container of free choice loose minerals is the best way to go. That way she can consume what her body is telling her it needs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely free choice... :greengrin: 
if her body isn't craving it... she won't lick from it...it is like you and me.... one day ...we may be craving alot of salt... so we will add more to satisfy what our bodies need...or ...we don't put any on at all.....same with goats.....in a sense :wink: 

I do have to say though... some goats ...will not lick it at all...cause they don't like it.....but... you will begin to see deficiency signs..... such as rough dull coats .. hair loss...fish tails.... a black goat turning light brown ...weak babies being born....momma's that don't drop their afterbirth.... or they may abort...ect
then you will have to supplement them with what ever they are lacking... in a shot or bolus...depending on what the problem is.... 

Some breeders find out... if they live in a selenium deficient area... will give a Bo-se shot to the Doe... one month prior to kidding....or .. if they have had past kidding issues or know the Doe is lacking selenium... 

It is a difficult thing...for us to have to force any of these things onto them....as these minerals if given to much of....according to what there bodies need at that time... can turn toxic and kill or make the goat very ill......as we cannot take back what we give....but we can add....that is why.... it isn't a good idea... to put that much in her grain daily..... especially if ...we are not sure ... they are deficient or not..... 

We do have to treat them ...when they show signs... which is also risky sometimes..... So.. if you ever have a goat that has issues ...put up a new post and let us know ....we will try to help with doses and what to give...if the times arises.... :hug:


----------



## sandy (May 9, 2011)

Okay when I get home I will take out her lick, and i'll put some loose minerals in there for her free choice
thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :hug:


----------

